# Grafts and tympanoplasty



## lmeadows (Feb 10, 2016)

I am confused on the graft codes during tympanoplasty.  I know the graft is included in the code but what if the surgeon takes 2 grafts?  He used a temporalis fascia graft and a tragal cartilage graft.  Are both included in the tympanoplasty code or can I code for one of them?

Would appreciate any help with this!


----------



## catprocode (Apr 11, 2016)

*I have always wondered about this too!*

From all of my googling/research I do believe you can only bill for grafts during the tympanoplasty if it was taken from the opposite ear or else it is included in the procedure.


----------



## bovillan (May 18, 2017)

*bovillan*

As of 2008, the graft is separately reportable per CPT Assistant


----------

